# [KDE] Shutdown: FX und Thunderbird schließen nicht ordentlic

## Finswimmer

Hi,

Da in letzter Zeit mein Hibernate nicht funktioniert, merke ich dieses Verhalten jetzt extrem.

Bei dem Herunterfahren ist alles in Ordnung. Beim Hochfahren hingegen will Firefox die letzte Sitzung wiederherstellen.

Der Thnunderbird vergisst, dass das Kalender Tab offen war und zeigt mir freudestrahlend, welche Änderungen es in 3.1 gibt/gab.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es irgendwann (unter KDE 3.5?) ein Problem mit der Integration gab?

Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun?

 

Voten  :Razz: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364109

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke.

Das klingt echt schlecht, dass da Daten verloren gehen können.

Ich habe mal, den Bug bei KDE eingetragen.

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273326

----------

